# The 3 Towers and tower crane Malta april 08



## north star (Apr 22, 2008)

Working out in Malta it seemed to me to be the perfect place to do an explore, after getting my head around the map's and tiny villages all looking the same i spied the tallest tower block and crane, to go with it. So whilst watching the sun settle from the hotel balcony i packed my bag with the necessaries and off i set. 
The 3 towers.





Time to get them muscles working 




After the long haul out came the camera




A view from the cab roof




Then i climbed down for a mooch round the building , this is a view looking down




Looking across at the Taj mahal wanna be




Me looking for my next target 




Hope you like my first report


----------



## rvf400 (Apr 24, 2008)

Superb photos, good 1st report. Looks scary up there!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 24, 2008)

Great pictures, in the first one, you make the buildings look like cardboard, just a minute, is this a fake set?


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice, like the shot of the Taj mahal wanna be


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

rvf400 said:


> Superb photos, good 1st report. Looks scary up there!



It was quite but not that much lol


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Great pictures, in the first one, you make the buildings look like cardboard, just a minute, is this a fake set?



C'mon ha no the light from the moon casted a perfect scene to snap away with.


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

King Al said:


> Very nice, like the shot of the Taj mahal wanna be



And the closer you get to it the more it looks like it lol


----------

